# Toddler blood sugar levels



## Amy Farrah Fowler (Jul 10, 2016)

My sibling is a type 1 diabetic, and was very ill when diagnosed, so when two people recently commented that my 1.5 year old daughter is always wanting to drink, alarm bells started ringing. She can down a glass of water quickly and has seemed thirsty lately. This could be just because it's warmer and she's active. She's prone to yeast infections and loves to eat. I had her blood sugars checked with the nurse on Friday - one hour after eating half a sandwich - and it was 9.5. I was told this was fine and she's healthy but I could come back and get it checked in the morning before food *if* I'm concerned. 

I thought 9.5 was high but I'm aware blood sugar levels are different for young children; the internet says conflicting things about this, though.

Some advice from parents with more experience is appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 10, 2016)

I should do that - go back first thing on Monday without breakfast then if you are still AS concerned - cos Diabetes UK say the fasting level is important for little kids when diagnosing it (if they aren't already showing all sorts of other signs, thirst yes, but also eg weight loss, nausea, tiredness - the signs of DKA)

I know it maybe harder to tell in nappies, but is she peeing a lot more as well as drinking?


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 10, 2016)

Type 1 comes on really quickly in children - if she's developing it she'll be losing weight fast and will have no energy, if she's running around all over the place then I doubt there's a problem.  But do go back to the doctor if you're worried.


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (Jul 10, 2016)

Sally71 said:


> Type 1 comes on really quickly in children - if she's developing it she'll be losing weight fast and will have no energy, if she's running around all over the place then I doubt there's a problem.  But do go back to the doctor if you're worried.



She's sleeping a lot this week. Today she had a 1 hour nap at 11 and then slept 3.5 hours in the afternoon. That's not usual for her. It is very warm today so it could be that. I just wasn't sure if 9.5 is "normal" for a toddler or not, I was a bit surprised when they said that was a healthy reading.


----------

